
We Were Acquired by Cloudflare, Here’s What’s Next - IcyApril
https://blog.cloudflare.com/we-were-acquired-by-cloudflare-heres-whats-next/
======
zackbloom
Here's more info about the acquisition:
[https://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-acquires-
eager/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-acquires-eager/)

And a link to the acquired company: [https://eager.io](https://eager.io)

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Thanks. Since this blog post didn't mention the name of WHO was being acquired
until the third paragraph, it was a very confusing read.

